# Änderungsvorschlag ACE Addon



## Maladin (29. Februar 2008)

Ist es möglich das ACE Plugin so zu programmieren, das die Addonliste onmouseover sich den Fokus holt? Dann müsste man nur noch mittels Scrollrad (sollte doch derzeit Standard sein) die Liste durchgehen, ohne vorher reingeklickt zu haben.

/wink Fenvar


----------



## Regnor (2. März 2008)

Forscherliga schrieb:


> Ist es möglich das ACE Plugin so zu programmieren, das die Addonliste onmouseover sich den Fokus holt? Dann müsste man nur noch mittels Scrollrad (sollte doch derzeit Standard sein) die Liste durchgehen, ohne vorher reingeklickt zu haben.
> 
> /wink Fenvar



ich schau mal ob man da was machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

